# [SOLVED] How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file



## reg2222 (Sep 24, 2009)

This question is a refinement from this thread

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/solved-registry-key-causes-bsod-416895.html#post2359134

I have confirmed my existing C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file has a fault that causes a BSOD when a particular key in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib is accessed. My system boots and mostly runs OK except when something tries to access this part of the Registry (like a system AV scan and other random seeming events I haven't identified).

How do I replace this file without messing up my system? System Restore does not work (it runs but gives its unsuccessful message on restarting Windows). A Repair Install of Windows hangs at "Examining System" or some such message after selecting Install Windows (and before getting the Repair install prompts). It never gets to finding the existing Windows installation. Also, my bootable BartPE Windows XP won't boot on this machine (but it does on my other one). I have not yet tried to get into Recovery Console since I am very ignorant about this tool.

My system is Win XP Version 2002 Pro SP3. I suspect the "software" file was one of the files 'repaired' by a chkdsk I ran a couple of weeks ago after a system crash. Chkdsk shows no problems now for what that is worth.

This sort of fix is above my comfort level floundering around on my own so help would be definitely appreciated.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*

http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html


checkout the above site about running system file checker,, ...


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*



reg2222 said:


> How do I replace this file without messing up my system? System Restore does not work (it runs but gives its unsuccessful message on restarting Windows). A Repair Install of Windows hangs at "Examining System" or some such message after selecting Install Windows (and before getting the Repair install prompts). It never gets to finding the existing Windows installation.


I am guessing that the above attempts fail because of the corrupt "*software*" file?

You said: "I used a bootable Linux DVD to copy the file to another Win XP computer"
I have just been playing around with *Puppy Linux*, and performing the steps that you would need to do to repair (an "off-line" system restore using Linux LIVE operating system) your registry files. I did not have any problems.

Here are the steps outlined broadly ...
First you need to have the restore points to go back to .... and based on what you have said this would be going back 2 - 4 weeks ... before corruption of the system file.
Second, you would find the restore points in the following location ... and I paste the location from my own system ...

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{69B16775-E465-4340-B4AD-0A415A48C72D}\RP134\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE

RP134 is my most recent restore point. The highest number is the most recent, however you would need to look at the "Details" view to establish the actual date that the file was created.

The "*snapshot*" folder contains the files we are interested in, namely:
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SAM
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SECURITY
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SYSTEM
_REGISTRY_USER_.DEFAULT

You would be wondering why I am mentioning 5 files instead of just the one "software" file. From what I have read, it is recommended that all five be replaced, rather than just the one .... for a complete "system restore" without any problems.

Broadly speaking, the procedure is to replace the existing files with the ones from the chosen restore point. More specifically:
1. Rename the files in the *C:\WINDOWS\System32\Config* to something else, such as "software.damaged".
2. Copy the files from the "snapshot" folder to the C:\WINDOWS\System32\Config folder.
3. Rename the files by removing the first part of their names so that _REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE becomes simply SOFTWARE.
4. Restart Windows, and you should be right to go.

If all has gone well, then you should remove all existing restore points and create a new one.
(AND ... probably delete the corrupt and renamed registry files, too.)

Here is a link from Microsoft about the procedure using Recovery Console.
*How to recover from a corrupted registry that prevents Windows XP from starting*
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;307545&sd=tech

Perhaps this may be of some assistance to you, in the event that someone does not come along with a better idea.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*

Recovery console should help you but you may want to backup your data and consider a format/reinstall if it doesn't work:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307545


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*



reg2222 said:


> Also, my bootable BartPE Windows XP won't boot on this machine (but it does on my other one).


That is simply a compatibility issue. Try burning (slower x4 speed) on another brand (higher quality?) CD. You could also try using a different burning software if necessary ... ImgBurn is my preferred choice.


----------



## reg2222 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*

Thanks for everyone's help. Good news is that my system is now zipping along like a fresh install. The bad news is ... it IS a fresh format and install!! Argh!

Did the sfc but then the system got flakier and flakier. Weird EXTREMELY slow and incomplete Repair Installs. Found disconnecting one of one of my data disks helped and have later found it has problems as well (sigh). Need to figure out how to run chkdsk on it when it seems to prevent booting, even into Recovery Console. After several days, just gave up, bit the bullet and did a clean install. I think I was able to save the data off it by connecting into my other computer temporarily and copying the data from it to the other HDD. No doubt will have missed SOMETHING but ...

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*

A pleasure.

Thank you for the update: Pleased to know all is well.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*

If your issue has been resolved satisfactorily, please mark this thread as "*Solved*" by using the Thread Tools drop-down menu (above your first post) and selecting "Mark this thread as solved".


----------



## rtrg (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: How to replace C:\Windows\System32\Config\software file*



AustrAlien said:


> I am guessing that the above attempts fail because of the corrupt "*software*" file?
> 
> You said: "I used a bootable Linux DVD to copy the file to another Win XP computer"
> I have just been playing around with *Puppy Linux*, and performing the steps that you would need to do to repair (an "off-line" system restore using Linux LIVE operating system) your registry files. I did not have any problems.
> ...


First I am NOT a techno geek. I read your answer to the poster who had the MISSING system32 config file. I have the same issue. I was trying to FIX my SYSTEM RESTORE program because I wanted to go back in time to see if I could get rid of an issue with my printer not responding correctly. After my attempt, the desktop appeared, but disappeared before the tray icons had loaded. Then the black "CANNOT BOOT' screen appeared. I am running XP PRO SP2 on an upgraded DELL 8100 REV2. I do NOT have a CD. I DO have cd writers in all towers, NOT burners. I DO have dvds but NOT cds. Can I use a dvd +/-,r/rw in a writer? How do I find this file to write to the cd? Do I need to install software like NERO? How do I actually write to the cd? It sounds from my own questions that this is something that is beyond me. I need you to tell me if you think I can and if so I would need simple step by step instructions in plain language. If I feel I cannot do this than I will let my tech friend reload the OS, and I will start over again. Would you be willing to make me a copy of XP PRO and tell me how to erase the hard drive and reload the new copy? Settings, choices, no passwords, ect? Again in a step format? I would like to learn how to do that. It cost $S every time my friend does this for me. And I have lost count as to how many towers he has done for me. With my own disc I could do this myself. Provided the $s to you are reasonable. I have seen cds sold in my local classifieds for little $S. But without some training they would not be useful. Any help welcome.


----------

